
Show HN: Bail While You Can – Escape Coronavirus in Bali - gpickett00
https://bailwhileyoucan.com
======
3327
Exactly - I have gotten ill in Bali once - its not pretty... they can cremate
you there and toss your ashes into the sea before you can spell Corona.

~~~
Alex3917
Even though they have a rabies epidemic, there is literally no where on the
island where you can get the rabies vaccine. So if you get bitten by a monkey
(which like 1/3rd of people who visit Bali do) then you need to get
helicoptered off the island. This just strikes me as being beyond dumb.

------
Alex3917
Going to a place with no hospitals during a global pandemic? Bold strategy.

------
sharemywin
The description says 2000 and the title says 1200

